# ScoTTish between October and December meet!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

OK, so now I've been on a rekkie and I know where we are going 










*9.30am* Leave my house (for those who want to meet here)

*10.00am* Strathclyde Park entrance - aim to leave @ 10.15am

*11am* Meet at Johnstonebridge Services (junc 16 A74(M)) - back of the car park, away from the Sunday drivers - aiming to leave @ 11.20am

*12noon* Arrive at Caerlaverock Castle (touristy stuff and lunch), entry fees Â£4.05 for adults, Â£1.80 for kids aged 5-15 (under 5's free) (these rates have been negotiated  - aiming to leave at 2.30pm

*3.40pm* Arrive at David Coulthard Museum Twynholm (look around museum and coffee, Â£5 per person for museum and coffee) - aiming to leave at 4.40pm

*5.20pm* Dinner at The Globe Inn in Dumfries (Robert Burns lodged here for a while ya know)

Home 

Some pics I took taday to tempt you.......

















Hev x

_______________________________________________________________________________
24 hours home from a weekend meet and I'm already being hounded for another one :lol:

Details are still a bit sketchy at the mo (as usual I'll keep the first post updated so you don't need to plough through the usual ramblings ).

Date:  Sunday 19th NovemberPlace: Dumfries sort-of area (route is a secret - OK I admit I don't have one yet but give me a chance)
Format: Meet, wee drive, stop a few times, wee drive, meal ...........

Hev x

So who is up for it?
Hev 
Wallsendmag
John-H
CapNOats
Asmodeous
Buzz2k3
MonTheFish
slg (for 10 mins)
missTTopless
saint
MikeyG
tolvar
John C (aka JAC225TT)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can I bring the car that nobody likes :roll: and I promise I won't take the water  I knew the date rang a bell I'm off that week [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Think I might have that weekend off!!

Put me down as a maybe just now and I'll confirm closer to the time.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And i promise not to slag you off if you send me a PM about the meet


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Can I bring the car that nobody likes :roll: and I promise I won't take the water  I knew the date rang a bell I'm off that week [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


You just want to show it off! :lol:

If you are coming, I think we might have to suggest a kit list ......... pack wadders  :wink: - sorry, still some mileage in this one I think :-*

Hev x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Definitely a possibulity


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John-H said:


> Definitely a possibulity


your spelling is getting worse :wink:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

have to get another tail gunner iam on call that weekend.
(bet you knew that eh) :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> have to get another tail gunner iam on call that weekend.
> (bet you knew that eh) :wink:


Phones work in Dumfries tho :? .............. we need you to sweep up the dregs for us :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Phones work in Dumfries tho :?

Hev x[/quote]

No...... is that right :roll: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Phones work in Dumfries tho :?
> 
> Hev x


No...... is that right :roll: :lol:[/quote]
Didn't work Saturday night when the water went off,never get hold of a plumber when you need one :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Phones work in Dumfries tho :?
> ...


Didn't work Saturday night when the water went off,never get hold of a plumber when you need one :wink:[/quote]
its still not working!! wonder if i would of got double time for saturday night :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Phones work in Dumfries tho :?
> ...


Didn't work Saturday night when the water went off,never get hold of a plumber when you need one :wink:[/quote]
its still not working!! wonder if i would of got double time for saturday night :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> me


la


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > me
> ...


Doh


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Ray

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I think we are in London for that weekend Hev... will check with the boss and let you know


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> I think we are in London for that weekend Hev... will check with the boss and let you know


  - I'm getting withdrawl symptoms!

Hev x :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > I think we are in London for that weekend Hev... will check with the boss and let you know
> ...


Me to.... need some real Scottish weather to soak the old bones :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Don't you start :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hey Andy, HevNav has got her reputation............ now you have yours :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 10, 2006)

hello everyone,
looks as though i'll be coming along too, if Capnoats is.
Must remember to bring a pair of wellies this time :wink:

--Richard


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Asmodeus said:


> hello everyone,
> looks as though i'll be coming along too, if Capnoats is.
> Must remember to bring a pair of wellies this time :wink:
> 
> --Richard


:wink:
That a yes for both of you then?

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Maybes aye...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


  , call it a lucky guess


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Asmodeus said:


> hello everyone,
> looks as though i'll be coming along too, if Capnoats is.
> Must remember to bring a pair of wellies this time :wink:
> 
> --Richard


 Hi Richard better bring scuba gear Andys not got the hang of scottish tap's yet, :lol: ( sorry andy)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Asmodeus said:
> 
> 
> > hello everyone,
> ...


I'll show you :wink:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

put me down as a maybe.
Looking forward to seeing andys new boat ( Whoops meant CAR )

I HAVE A FEW WEEKS TO GET MORE MODS DONE. DAMN YOU HEV!!!!!!!!!!
lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davyrest said:


> put me down as a maybe.
> Looking forward to seeing andys new boat ( Whoops meant CAR )
> 
> I HAVE A FEW WEEKS TO GET MORE MODS DONE. DAMN YOU HEV!!!!!!!!!!
> lol


Talking of my new boat ..... 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bagsie a lift somewhere.....anywhere......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very Very happy with the colour in different lights its different colours and like mauritius it sparkles in the sun


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice Andy
Did you get waterwings with it ???????????????????????
So what is the first MOD ?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The car looks stunning, Andy. 

I take it you took delivery earlier than planned?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] looks the part anderw & Vall see you the morra :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davyrest said:


> Nice Andy
> Did you get waterwings with it ???????????????????????
> So what is the first MOD ?


No water wings but we have paddles ,first mod is rubber mats for the winter :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] looks the part anderw & Vall see you the morra :wink:


Eh?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

trev said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] looks the part anderw & Vall *see you the morra *:wink:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> The car looks stunning, Andy.
> 
> I take it you took delivery earlier than planned?


Two weeks earlier been running around all week trying to get the insurance and finance sorted ,well when I say I,I mean Val .shes been off all week after her operation and spent most of it on the phone or emailing the dealer


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=thumbsup.gif] looks the part anderw & Vall *see you the morra *:wink:
> ...


I'm not going to Scotland for a while its too wet


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


And who's fault is that then :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I've just noticed the RAF crest/emblem in your sig pic, Andy, and found a very apt word within it. 

Can anyone quess what it is?  :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I've just noticed the RAF crest/emblem in your sig pic, Andy, and found a very apt word within it.
> 
> Can anyone quess what it is?  :wink:


NO water under my feet ! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I've just noticed the RAF crest/emblem in your sig pic, Andy, and found a very apt word within it.
> 
> Can anyone quess what it is?  :wink:


 :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Congrats on the new car Andy and Val - looks very nice!

What colour is that? *Ocean* Blue, *Acqua*, Deep* Sea *Blue...something along those lines? :wink:

Sorry 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > I've just noticed the RAF crest/emblem in your sig pic, Andy, and found a very apt word within it.
> ...


So easy....a deluge (of H2O) :wink:

That's my shoes just about dried out now too 

Dave


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

now if we could only have the Scottish meets in a warm dry country things would be much nicer :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ValTT said:


> now if we could only have the Scottish meets in a warm dry country things would be much nicer :lol:


The weather is unimportant .................... it's the company that counts ............ and what a fab bunch you all are   

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dooooomed..................Doooooooooooooooooomed


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Dooooomed..................Doooooooooooooooooomed


Misery guts! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can I be Seargent Wilson :wink:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Can I be Seargent Wilson :wink:


How about Major Woody :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They don't like it up em :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

just got back from iceland this week yipee. what a nice place though although they eat horses [smiley=sick2.gif] . i obviously want to go to the next meet but goping by my recent form i think ill leave it till closer to the time, i read about the archery meet in absolutte and i think i missed a great day out just hope i can make up for it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> i think i missed a great day out just hope i can make up for it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


You've got a lot of catching up to do :wink: .............. you *will *be at the next one! 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

would anyone like a couple of pics posted?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

go for it......... what of?

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

some of a lovely town in the middle of no where lol and me and the guys i work with on top of a huuuuge hill :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

why not........

we never stay on topic for long in here anyway :roll:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

heres me and my two work mates on top of a big hill  and a nice pick of husavic, now thats a place to drive the TT.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> a nice pick of husavic, now thats a place to drive the TT.


Reminds me of Aviemore ................ gallons of water! :lol:

Nice pics [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > a nice pick of husavic, now thats a place to drive the TT.
> ...


You can go off someone you know


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hev said:


> 24 hours home from a weekend meet and I'm already being hounded for another one :lol:
> 
> Details are still a bit sketchy at the mo (as usual I'll keep the first post updated so you don't need to plough through the usual ramblings ).
> 
> ...


ok o k think i mite actually make this one


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > 24 hours home from a weekend meet and I'm already being hounded for another one :lol:
> ...


YEAAAAAAHHHH! - but are you trying to drag this back on topic????

Hey, you've been quiet ......... where ya been?!

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

put me, Anna, and the kids down for now and I'll update you closer to the date.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> > put me down as a maybe.
> ...


Lovely Car Andy......... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > davyrest said:
> ...


Why thank you kind sir , and just in case anyone was wondering Val hadn't punched me ,she's has an operation on her hand


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I heard it was more like a TAP than a punch


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Ha b****y ha :wink: :lol:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hev said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Well as you know i ve changed job and getting time off is like getting good customer service from Glasgow Audi!!!!! but..................got my weekends back now so this meet should not be a problem ps Hope Obi wan hasn't bought a mk2 TT from Glasgow Audi cos the background looks familiar ps Keep the topic on track please


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Buzz2k3 said:


> Hope Obi wan hasn't bought a mk2 TT from Glasgow Audi cos the background looks familiar


<shhhh> ObiWan has not got a MkII (I think) .......... that delight has gone to Mr & Mrs Wallsend  ........ Tyneside Audi I think



Buzz2k3 said:


> ps Keep the topic on track please


Why should we start now?! 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Mr & Mrs Wallsend  ........ Tyneside Audi I think
> Hev x


Indeed it is


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Looks nice aswell.... hope you were keeping an eye on that dodgy looking couple standing at the front of your car..


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope Obi wan hasn't bought a mk2 TT from Glasgow Audi cos the background looks familiar
> ...


Not me, not yet anyway :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Looks nice aswell.... hope you were keeping an eye on that dodgy looking couple standing at the front of your car..


Anyone know who the woman with the flowers is ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

She seems to pop up everywhere - she appeared in my car one day......


----------



## R80H XX (Oct 19, 2006)

hey everyone iv just bought a TT roadster im from Hamilton in Scotland can i come to this?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

R80H XX said:


> hey everyone iv just bought a TT roadster im from Hamilton in Scotland can i come to this?


Of course you can   

Only thing I have to warn you about ................ it gets kinda addictive  :roll:

I've not got routes and times sorted yet but keep your eyes peeled on the first post.

The Christmas one is a bit further down the list too :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We were drumming up interest at the North East meet last night


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We were drumming up interest at the North East meet last night


Ahhh, my apprentices 

Hev x


----------



## R80H XX (Oct 19, 2006)

cool cant wait shud b good only got my TT this week an sum1 said summit bout this! what sort of ages r u all?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

R80H XX said:


> cool cant wait shud b good only got my TT this week an sum1 said summit bout this! what sort of ages r u all?


They're all ancient..... except me!!!!

Hev must be nearing pension age by now.... that's how she gets the time to be the rep! :wink: :-*


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

R80H XX said:


> hey everyone iv just bought a TT roadster im from Hamilton in Scotland can i come to this?


If your going up we can meet and have a mini cruise on the way up with maybe SLG if he's coming.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I am not the youngest but my striking good looks make up for it. :roll: :roll: cough 30+


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Hope to be there , but found a grey hair this morning Gutted 21 and going grey


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

davyrest said:


> Hope to be there , but found a grey hair this morning Gutted 21 and going grey












:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nobody coming down to the north east meet ?


----------



## R80H XX (Oct 19, 2006)

lol me only 20 

Yea that sounds good can meet up then go down in wee convey!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

R80H XX said:


> lol me only 20
> 
> Yea that sounds good can meet up then go down in wee convey!


Bugger!!

Im not the youngest anymore, am 27 now and got the TT when i was 24.

I feel so old!!! :twisted:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> R80H XX said:
> 
> 
> > lol me only 20
> ...


You're only 27..... that's what car sales does!!!!  :wink:

Did I see an M3 for sale at your place? 
(can't access the used cars on the site!)


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Maybe Tubbs its the high life catching up with you.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks guys!!

Felt even older this morning with my hangover!!

SLG, your right, defo the motor trades fault!

Davyrest, think its the low life, not the high life!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> Felt even older this morning with my hangover!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, Pete, selling BMWs for a living must be REALLY stressful!! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This threads fairly quiet has hev broken her arms? :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev couldn't be quiet if her jaw was wired shut! :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> 24 hours home from a weekend meet and I'm already being hounded for another one :lol:
> 
> Details are still a bit sketchy at the mo (as usual I'll keep the first post updated so you don't need to plough through the usual ramblings ).
> 
> ...


Any further news on a meeting place / route?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll bet its in Scotland and it'll go around some twisty bits :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev couldn't be quiet if her jaw was wired shut! :roll:


You wouldn't have me any other way darling!

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > 24 hours home from a weekend meet and I'm already being hounded for another one :lol:
> ...


Day off tomorrow ............. I feel a mooch about coming on 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Well ????????


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Told you shes using that voice recognition software and it doesn't speak foreign too well :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Told you shes using that voice recognition software and it doesn't speak foreign too well :lol: :lol: :wink:


I've never know Hev to speak with a geordie accent! :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It moving closer to a definitely rather than a maybe...might even have (yet another) new car by then too....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

you lot know how to give a girl a complex :lol:

Still got the maps out .............

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> It moving closer to a definitely rather than a maybe...might even have (yet another) new car by then too....


You're just doing that to beat me to it!! :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> you lot know how to give a girl a complex :lol:
> 
> Still got the baps out .............
> 
> Hev x


    :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> you lot know how to give a girl a complex :lol:
> 
> Still got the baps out .............
> 
> Hev x


    :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You wish! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> You wish! :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Could have been worse..... it could have been pie!!!! [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > You wish! :lol:
> ...


And you'd have got a slap in the chops for that :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > It moving closer to a definitely rather than a maybe...might even have (yet another) new car by then too....
> ...


Maybes aye....


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


We can hide in here and talk crap & extract the urine from each other - no one else reads these!

(until the next flame room post - "people using the Events section to chat rather than the Off Topic") :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Who are you kidding? There are a lot of voyeurs about this place .............

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Really is there any need for bread related jokes I dont know what the forum is coming to :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Just read that particular series of posts. Todder!

(See what I did there? Not the flame room after all  )


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Just read that particular series of posts. Todder!
> 
> (See what I did there? Not the flame room after all  )


maybe it's late but I haven't a clue what you mean? :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just read that particular series of posts. Todder!
> ...


I'm lost too........ HevNav ain't switched on 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Maybe his COMAND is malfunctioning!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


If you think I take orders from a bloke ................ :x 

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Whoops - mistyped. Substitute the D for an S I guess 

P.S. slg - wife has agreed but boy do I need to do another negotiation course - never tried to sell to a buyer as difficult as her before!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Whoops - mistyped. Substitute the D for an S I guess
> 
> P.S. slg - wife has agreed but boy do I need to do another negotiation course - never tried to sell to a buyer as difficult as her before!


Ah, makes much more sense in the morning.

What would you have done if you hadn't already had a negotiation course! It's always easier to convince yourself than it is your wife. :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Whoops - mistyped. Substitute the D for an S I guess
> ...


With all the additional things I've agreed to do, I'm not sure I'll have enough time to actually drive the car... :? Maybe she'll forget some of them....

Aye....................right............................


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


With that size of engine it may not be such a bad thing!

That doesn't sound like negotiation anymore, sounds like you begged & offered favours. :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> With that size of engine it may not be such a bad thing!
> 
> That doesn't sound like negotiation anymore, sounds like you begged & offered favours. :lol:


Yeah the engine is making up for something - not done the deal with the dealer yet, so not counting my chickens just yet.

As for the begged bit....how perceptive of you :wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hev,

Quite funny bumping in to you in the Fort carpark in Edinburgh!

Sorry that I cant make it on the 19th, trust Mini to launch their new cars then.... Swines!! :lol:

Looks like I wont see you all until next year!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> Hev,
> 
> Quite funny bumping in to you in the Fort carpark in Edinburgh!
> 
> ...


We don't know where we're going yet so how do you know we won't see you?
(unless you have insider info!)


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

slg said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Hev,
> ...


Dont have any insider info... sorry!

Dont think Hev knows where she's going anyway!! :lol:

Your more than welcome to visit the garage but the car park will be rammed with Mini's... Hopefully!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

As this thread is only 13 pages, there can't be enough crap being discussed!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Tubbs said:
> ...


Good to see you too Tubbs ............. well until I read this :roll:

Why should I spoil the element of surprise?....... truth be told, if I don't tell you the route, you can't slag me for going in the wrong direction 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> As this thread is only 13 pages, there can't be enough crap being discussed!!


<ahem> 14 pages :roll:

.................. and that is coz we talked most of our crap on another thread ..... and got a row for it  :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

In the words of someone else....F*ck them!!!

Evening dear!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Evening Darling :-*

Fancy meeting you here ........ come here often?

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Only when I'm bored! Normally talk to some blonde bird but she's not here just now :wink: ......it's ok though, you'll do! :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm playing second fiddle?  ......... she is just a flash in the pan .......... it's me you want .......... 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

you just get me into trouble though!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

but you can't keep away :lol: ........... you'll get withdrawal symptoms 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Having withdrawal symptoms just thinking about my TT going away, can't leave the forum just yet....still got more crap to contribute!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well don't get rid, change Wendy's car instead 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

We only got it a few months ago though!

Next car she wants is a proper womans car though......a clk!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

WELL DON'T CHANGE YOURS THEN!!!!!! Get HER a new car (even newer than the current one :wink


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Already put the deposit down on another :?

I've enjoyed having it, it's now 3 years old & i'm wary of anything breaking.

If Wendy doesn't get a womans car next year and the job works out, she can have this one & i'll get a sportier car again, that way we have a decent family car aswell.

Will get the aftermarket parts off it next week (hang them on the garage wall next to my R1 exhaust :roll: )


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> We only got it a few months ago though!
> 
> Next car she wants is a proper womans car though......a clk!!


Not biting, grandad :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > We only got it a few months ago though!
> ...


spoilsport!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > We only got it a few months ago though!
> ...


Ahhhhhh, you got something to confess yet Brett?

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

on order!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

saw this today

http://www.independentcars.co.uk/index.php?sec=car&cat_id=1&id=487


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Anyway, can we stop this car talk stuff, you'd think we were in Other Marques ................ let the slagging continue :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> on order!


For you, not me!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

you still here? 

Away & finish the dishes like a good girl!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> saw this today
> 
> http://www.independentcars.co.uk/index.php?sec=car&cat_id=1&id=487


So, is it this you put a deposit down on?

Hev,

So a 150 eh? Hmmm, my new car will be almost 3x that number of ponies...you are clearly the one driving the girl's car...sorry I'll say that again for grandad....HEV IS DRIVING THE GIRL'S CAR....


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I never put in on the Cayenne,just thought it was a great price for year, mileage & Spec. Autotrader was showing ones on a 53 plate costing more that one.

Thought you knew what car I went for - half the ponies of your new one.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> I never put in on the Cayenne,just thought it was a great price for year, mileage & Spec. Autotrader was showing ones on a 53 plate costing more that one.
> 
> Thought you knew what car I went for - half the ponies of your new one.


I do - just kidding but look at all that TORQUE!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Hev,
> 
> So a 150 eh? Hmmm, my new car will be almost 3x that number of ponies...you are clearly the one driving the girl's car...sorry I'll say that again for grandad....HEV IS DRIVING THE GIRL'S CAR....


The more horses you have in the stable, the more crap you have to shovel out 

You appear to have forgotten who struggled to keep up on the jaunt to the Archery meet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > I never put in on the Cayenne,just thought it was a great price for year, mileage & Spec. Autotrader was showing ones on a 53 plate costing more that one.
> ...


Not quite make up for the 362bhp & 0-60 time of 5.2 seconds.
(just noticed, it's not as bad as half the ponies)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


Stop perving :roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Darling, I didn't struggle to keep up on the way to the archery as I didn't go to the archery!

Oh and Stuart, the cab has a measly 0-60 of 5.4s...


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Darling, I didn't struggle to keep up on the way to the archery as I didn't go to the archery!
> 
> Oh and Stuart, the cab has a measly 0-60 of 5.4s...


That's better then, I'll only be 2 seconds behind you! :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Darling, I didn't struggle to keep up on the way to the archery as I didn't go to the archery!
> 
> Oh and Stuart, the cab has a measly 0-60 of 5.4s...


He's right Hev, he only struggled to keep up on the way to the BMW dealership 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

7.2s! That's a sex marathon! I'm not worthy [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> 7.2s! That's a sex marathon! I'm not worthy [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


I wouldn't say the E is as sexy as the AMG - is that all you can last? :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > 7.2s! That's a sex marathon! I'm not worthy [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Don't be daft 7.2s? I already said that is a marathon....why do you think I am looking at 5.4s.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone know any details about the next Scottish event :?: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone know any details about the next Scottish event :?: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hev nav thinks it's probably a left at the next roundabout...


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

Its all gone quiet :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

still waiting on Hev!!

She keeps taking first left & hasn't made it home yet.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

u lost me


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> still waiting on Hev!!
> 
> She keeps taking first left & hasn't made it home yet.


Home now   

My next post is what you are waiting for .......................

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > still waiting on Hev!!
> ...


Was that the one laughing at the Man jokes ? I don't get it :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

OK, so now I've been on a rekkie and I know where we are going 










*9.30am* Leave my house (for those who want to meet here)

*10.00am* Strathclyde Park entrance - aim to leave @ 10.15am

*11am* Meet at Johnstonebridge Services (junc 16 A74(M)) - back of the car park, away from the Sunday drivers - aiming to leave @ 11.20am

*12noon* Arrive at Caerlaverock Castle (touristy stuff and lunch), entry fees Â£4.05 for adults, Â£1.80 for kids aged 5-15 (under 5's free) (these rates have been negotiated  - aiming to leave at 2.30pm

*3.40pm* Arrive at David Coulthard Museum Twynholm (look around museum and coffee, Â£5 per person for museum and coffee) - aiming to leave at 4.40pm

*5.20pm* Dinner at The Globe Inn in Dumfries (Robert Burns lodged here for a while ya know)

Home 

Some pics I took taday to tempt you.......

















Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


I posted there before here :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Well done Hev - that's just the route!! Though I'd have prolly pushed it away from Thornhill towards Wigtown. Will pass through my old haunts - Kirkcudbright, Castle Douglas, Auchencairn, Palnackie & Dalbeattie!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is there somewhere to meet on the A75? to save us doubling back


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Well done Hev - that's just the route!! Though I'd have prolly pushed it away from Thornhill towards Wigtown. Will pass through my old haunts - Kirkcudbright, Castle Douglas, Auchencairn, Palnackie & Dalbeattie!


Just trying to be considerate for those coming from further North :?. I didn't have any experience of this part of the world until the weekend ....... I can see a place for a weekend meet around here 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Is there somewhere to meet on the A75? to save us doubling back


Johnstonbridge is about 18 miles up the A74(M) from where you would take the junction for the A75. I can recommend the 'back' roads we'll be heading down but I don't see any reason why we can't meet you where we cross the A75 (not sure about where one group can wait for another - on the north side of the junction there is more room I think) - it is up to yourselves.

So did you drum up some extra interest?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Is there somewhere to meet on the A75? to save us doubling back
> ...


Not sure ,they are a wierd lot from Teeside I think its the pollution :wink:
I will work on them again at the weekend :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Name names and I'll get on my knees :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mav 696 and TTcool were thinking about it


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Mav 696 and TTcool were thinking about it


OK, I'm off to beg <ahem> I mean sweet-talk ............. 

Hev x


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks to PM from Hev, I'm pretty much certainly on for this. Can someone explain where on that route the various options for meeting are though? I'll be coming up the M6 from the South, so I don't want to meet somewhere alarmingly early on a Sunday morning and then go back to the M6 straight away....apologies if the thread details where the meet points are - but it's a long thread to trawl through ;-)

Mike

EDIT: Forget the above about meeting points - I've worked out where they are, with the exception of the first two, which are a bit too far towards Shetland really.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn' there a service staton just north of Carlisle we could meet up there


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MikeyG and Wallsend ~ Southwait Services is between junction 41 and 42 of the M6 - I would suggest you meet there (just north of Penrith). That way you can join the A75 at Gretna and meet us where we cross over the A75 or carry on up to Johnstonebridge (another 20 miles or so) to meet up with us there 

Glad to see my begging is paying off :wink:

Hev x


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Wallsendmag: Let's arrange whether to meet at Penrith, or at Johnstonebridge, on the meet on Saturday. OK?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> MikeyG and Wallsend ~ Southwait Services is between junction 41 and 42 of the M6 - I would suggest you meet there (just north of Penrith). That way you can join the A75 at Gretna and meet us where we cross over the A75 or carry on up to Johnstonebridge (another 20 miles or so) to meet up with us there
> 
> Glad to see my begging is paying off :wink:
> 
> Hev x


We just pop accross the A69 only get onto the M6 at Carlisle so Penrith is the opposite direction :? How about Johnstonebridge :roll:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I think Johnstonebridge makes more sense; the overhead of meeting twice pretty much negates the 20 miles / 15 minutes further up the M6, I'd say! You're coming to the drive this Saturday aren't you?

Mike


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MikeyG said:


> I think Johnstonebridge makes more sense; the overhead of meeting twice pretty much negates the 20 miles / 15 minutes further up the M6, I'd say! You're coming to the drive this Saturday aren't you?
> 
> Mike


Bears ,woods :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<cough> 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> <cough>
> 
> Hev x


That you getting a dose of "man flu" then?

:wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > <cough>
> ...


Don't think so ................... I haven't grown any extra body bits lately  

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> <cough>
> 
> Hev x


I think TTcool may be interested,we explained Scotland started just the other side of carlisle


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > <cough>
> ...


 :lol: - so did you manage to twist some arms? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not really pm xtr might be up for it


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Did it last week ............. one step ahead of ya :lol:

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Take care on Sunday on A75 just had a press release in from D&G police second fatal accident on that road in a week, yesterdayâ€™s claimed three lifeâ€™s and involved seven vehicles.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

johnnyboy said:


> Take care on Sunday on A75 just had a press release in from D&G police second fatal accident on that road in a week, yesterdayâ€™s claimed three lifeâ€™s and involved seven vehicles.


Thanks for that ................ I have no intention of adding to those horrific statistics :?

tolvar ~ glad I could twist your arm :wink: ............. now you are in our clutches :twisted: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Come Sunday i will be in blanket bay doing a couple of extra overnight shifts as well as my day job this week. In Birmingham next week for 2 days, anyone in that area watch out for Nimbus roadster needing a good clean :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a problem my TomTom is away for repair, anyone tell me what time I need to leave NE289UQ to get to Johnstonebridge Services for 1100?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

depends what speed you are going to go at


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> depends what speed you are going to go at


gentle running in speed hope to get to 1k miles this week sometime hopefully :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > depends what speed you are going to go at
> ...


The usual then? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > mac's TT said:
> ...


I commute sometimes at 125 mph I'll have you know :wink:
obviously only when I am working in York and not in the car


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

plane or train


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


You do that on the train though :lol: 
(A small part of the reason the TT went was because I was doing that on my commute to work & more!!)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*SCOTTCH CORNER CALLING * :lol:

Listen up folks ........... please keep other threads on topic :roll: :wink:

Hev x :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Why? You been a naughty girl again Hev  :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

What threads are getting taken off topic?

(IF a thread is taken slightly OT, but the originator of the thread accepts this & even joins in - Is that ok?

day out this weekend?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Why? You been a naughty girl again Hev  :wink:


Not guilty Ma Lord!
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=74523

 :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Not going to make Sunday I'm afraid. We're off to Arran for the weekend to see the parents-in-law. Have fun out there...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Not going to make Sunday I'm afraid. We're off to Arran for the weekend to see the parents-in-law. Have fun out there...


Boooooooooooooo!!

BTW Brett, you got a fetish you'd like to tell us about?

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Not going to make Sunday I'm afraid. We're off to Arran for the weekend to see the parents-in-law. Have fun out there...
> ...


You mean _apart_ from the serial car swapping? I've had to make some concessions with the most recent purchase including shopping trips to Edinburgh and visits to the parents-in-law...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of ladies underwear :roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Ahhh, I now realise why I am attracted to the marque....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


 :roll: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Need to count me/us out as well I'm afraid. Car still is not back from the garage for the clutch repair, now I have found out that not only has the slave cylinder gone but it has exploded in the gearbox which has covered everything in hydraulic fluid and I need a new clutch assembly also. Bill now at Â£600 + vat. 

Have a great day and I'll catch up with you all next year.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Need to count me/us out as well I'm afraid. Car still is not back from the garage for the clutch repair, now I have found out that not only has the slave cylinder gone but it has exploded in the gearbox which has covered everything in hydraulic fluid and I need a new clutch assembly also. Bill now at Â£600 + vat.
> 
> Have a great day and I'll catch up with you all next year.


Ouch!!! - where is the car?

Sorry to hear that :?

We will all meet soon.

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Car is at caruth autos in Glasgow as his 1st quote was Â£90 inc. It's all went downhill from there, they have been working on it since Monday.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do we need walking boots compass and maps this time? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Do we need walking boots compass and maps this time? :wink:


Nah .................. why would we?............. I've got HevNav :lol:

(Suitable shoes for grass tho)

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Do we need walking boots compass and maps this time? :wink:
> ...


Toms away getting repaired but is due back tomorrow hopefully fingers crossed


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Surgery? OMG!!!!

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

JC

deffo

my TT staying at home, passenger'ing with Saint


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Still meeting at Stathclyde park for 10 minutes?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

yup

you gonna join us?

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

How does 10-15 minutes sound?

Better than nothing!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You just can't keep away :lol:

No problem 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Got to keep the "other marques" tradition alive!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hmmm, suppose so....... since I don't think there will be other marques this time .......... 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

You off today? (seeing as you're still on here)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Urmmmm, no....... was in Livingston today (as in Wednesday) and Falkirk tomorrow ......... been gassing on net too long ....... about to go nighty night :? .......... gonna be knackered tomorrow I can tell!

How's the new job? Settling in?

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Urmmmm, no....... was in Livingston today (as in Wednesday) and Falkirk tomorrow ......... been gassing on net too long ....... about to go nighty night :? .......... gonna be knackered tomorrow I can tell!
> 
> How's the new job? Settling in?
> 
> Hev x


About to hit the sack myself - going to knackered tomorrow. So much for thinking about going to the gym in the morning 

Job - ok - lots to do & learn :roll:

it's strange being the Newbie in a company when they have all worked together for a while - now I know how others felt joining the last company I was in.

Ah well, Christmas nights out should help :lol:

Night


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I sadly have to report the death of Tom :? I think he may have drowned :roll: Replacement is already ordered and Â£110+ change in my pocket 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I sadly have to report the death of Tom :? I think he may have drowned :roll: Replacement is already ordered any Â£110+ change in my pocket 8)












Drinks are on you! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've just washed the car so its all nice and shiny for tomorrow and what happens ? Just before i tuck it up in the garage it starts pissing down :evil:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I just washed mine in the (light) rain, then hid it in the garage to dry it


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I'm not going to make it to this one as I'm leaving for Liverpool tomorrow for a residential course my employer is sending me on.

I've not been following the thread of late as I'm without computer at home at the moment. 

Anyhoo, hope you all have a good one. 

Regards

A

PS. I hope it stays 'dry' for you all this time. :lol: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I'm not going to make it to this one as I'm leaving for Liverpool tomorrow for a residential course my employer is sending me on.
> 
> I've not been following the thread of late as I'm without computer at home at the moment.
> 
> ...


keep Andy away from the tap,s :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Have a great time and think about us that have to work the weekend's :roll: mind the pic's


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hrmm - Dumfries, Sunday, Rain...... Edinburgh, Sunday, Sunny

Grrrr - plan 'b'?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Hrmm - Dumfries, Sunday, Rain...... Edinburgh, Sunday, Sunny
> 
> Grrrr - plan 'b'?


There is no plan 'B'!!!

Remember, my house at 9am!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Hrmm - Dumfries, Sunday, Rain...... Edinburgh, Sunday, Sunny
> ...


I thought plan B was The Metrocentre :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

No, B stands for Barbeque!!! 

Lovely weather for one. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

At least the fire would keep us warm


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Do I win the prize for the latest to bed and/or the most pissed?

Thank Fuc.... oh no not flame room..... thank goodness Saint is driving in the morning and my TT is staying at home. The chances of me being under the limit by the morning are remote. J - sorry but I'll be reeking!

See you all far too soon. I'll b the one stinking of drink with a headache - good night though.  [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't tell me I am first up too? Sheesh come on folks, wakey wakey!

:roll: [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No Val was up before that, you know women and their hair :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Once you see my hair you will understand why it doesen't take that long. :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

trev said:


> Have a great time and think about us that have to work the weekend's :roll: mind the pic's


DITTO. Remember to post the pic's


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I hope I get the award for last up then ;-)


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Do I get the award for first home? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just got home after surviving hurricane Hev ,the A75 south of Dumfries was terrible and the rain and wind didn't let up until after Hexham :? Great day out though even if I am still wet :wink: Thanks for all the hard work Hev :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Do I get the award for first home? :wink:


No but its a good job you didn't go any further you would have got stuck :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Just got home after surviving hurricane Hev ,the A75 south of Dumfries was terrible and the rain and wind didn't let up until after Hexham :? Great day out though even if I am still wet :wink: Thanks for all the hard work Hev :-*


Rain? Me and Saint had the roof down, shades, and air con on the whole way back.

Need some aftersun for me baldy heed. :wink:

Thanks for the bacon butties Hev and the organisation.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home after surviving hurricane Hev ,the A75 south of Dumfries was terrible and the rain and wind didn't let up until after Hexham :? Great day out though even if I am still wet :wink: Thanks for all the hard work Hev :-*
> ...


Mad Foreigners :wink: :lol: err wasn't it dark when you left :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Yeah - but our sunny personalities lit the way!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Thought you were the 'quiet' one in the corner.

PS Called Ron, he said she always says that, David thinks the same of her apparently.

:wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent event and thanks to Hev for organising it. Blooming tired after all that driving though. Wasn't it wet at the end? :roll:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Very good meet, and a fine castle. Thanks again for organising, Hev  A return to the same area in Summer might be a good plan.

Very, very wet after the David Coulthard museum!

Mike


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Great day Hev. Thanks for allowing me to be your co-driver again. Have to say I dont think I have ever been so completely soaked on a road trip before :lol: ....but at least I brought a coat with me....unlike some I could mention :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

missTTopless said:


> Great day Hev. Thanks for allowing me to be your co-driver again. Have to say I dont think I have ever been so completely soaked on a road trip before :lol: ....but at least I brought a coat with me....unlike some I could mention :roll: :wink: :lol:


Thats why they got sunburn :lol: Anhyhoo not the best day for photos but ....
















































Spot the shopping cart???????








































And a real castle








Before Miss TTopless started knocking down walls :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent pics!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great pictures, wish we could have made it


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Great day Hev. Thanks for allowing me to be your co-driver again. Have to say I dont think I have ever been so completely soaked on a road trip before :lol: ....but at least I brought a coat with me....unlike some I could mention :roll: :wink: :lol:


I'm glad you brought a coat aswell :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Do you think they would have dropped that kid from the window if you had not been underneath them?

Thought Michael Jackson was making an appearance at a TT meet there! 

Nice pics though Andy.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Do you think they would have dropped that kid from the window if you had not been underneath them?

Thought Michael Jackson was making an appearance at a TT meet there! 

Nice pics though Andy.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Do you think they would have dropped that kid from the window if you had not been underneath them?

Thought Michael Jackson was making an appearance at a TT meet there! 

Nice pics though Andy.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well folks .............. another fab day gone 

I have to say I had a brilliant time ...... although there appears to be a common theme running at the mo ........... water!!!!! The driving conditions as we headed home were horrific and thankfully everybody made it home in one piece.

Pics................

A handsome sight









Might have known someone would be facing the wrong way :roll: 









Those alloys are FILTHY!!!!!









A Sunday stroll









Enter Ye Gates......









Take one more step Davey!









Trying hard not to look cold <brrrrrrr>









Definately an Old Codger in an Electric Scooter  :lol: 









Busy Bees









I want one of these Daddy!









A fine looking bunch  









Guess I better start planning the next one before someone asks on here first! (although it was already mentioned yesterday :roll

Thank you everybody for a brill day ........... and those of you who didn't manage........ SHAME ON YOU :lol:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I will make it one of theese meetings eventually, promise


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Had a close call on the way back to Carlisle hit a big puddle  couldn't believe how much water there was


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

PS Val drove the car for the first time today  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!

You've had it how long??????? Val.......get him told!!!!

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> PS Val drove the car for the first time today  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Already!!!   

Taking your alloys in your hands there..... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > PS Val drove the car for the first time today  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Shes still in the huff after my advice leaving the Shell station


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!
> 
> You've had it how long??????? Val.......get him told!!!!
> 
> Hev x


First time she's felt confident after her op


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!
> ...


ahh, I'll forgive you on this occassion ................. :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hev said:


> Guess I better start planning the next one before someone asks on here first! (although it was already mentioned yesterday :roll
> 
> Thank you everybody for a brill day ........... and those of you who didn't manage........ SHAME ON YOU :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Sorry....Was busy, had loads of Mini's to sell!!

Looked good fun, shame about the weather though...

My poor TT wont make it on any more meets unfortunatly, up for sale to pay for my new pad getting fixed up so I might have to turn up in a Mini or BMW :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> PS Val drove the car for the first time today  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Show us the picture then........... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > PS Val drove the car for the first time today  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Too much camera shake :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I will tell her next time I see her


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Should have said no to visiting the parents-in-law on Arran at the weekend - due to the adverse weather conditions, they cancelled our sailing on Sunday and there were no further sailings until this morning. Yesterday was spent going between the pier and the parents-in-law as each sailing was cancelled, one after another.

I am well and truly paying penance for the new car, but boy is it worth it. I no longer need to watch the car chase on Bullit or Mad Max to hear the noise of an angry V8.... 

Sounds like you guys had a ball, and even managed to capture both saint and John C on digital celluloid in the same place, at the same time... :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some pics:




































































































These last two are for Joe TTcool who wants to upgrade his brakes. How about these tiny carbon fibre ones on the F1 car?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Great picture Wallsendmag ! You live in a wonderfull country.
And blue is a excellent colour for the MK2 !


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I see Davey still has no coat .............. what a man :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> I see Davey still has no coat .............. what a man :lol:


He gave in in the end though :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > I see Davey still has no coat .............. what a man :lol:
> ...


Never.......... show me the picture


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


It was too wet,too cold,too windy and too dark apart from that it was snowing leaves :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Sorry.......... I need proof :lol: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

if i put a jacket on ...you aint gonna be able to even hold a camera !!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> if i put a jacket on ...you aint gonna be able to even hold a camera !!!!


The camera was inside my gortex and it was still wet when we got home


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> if i put a jacket on ...you aint gonna be able to even hold a camera !!!!


Now that is the Davey I know........... The Ice Man


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> if i put a jacket on ...you aint gonna be able to even hold a camera !!!!


But you did.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Talking of which ,where are your photos Davey??


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Talking of which ,where are your photos Davey??


In the fridge :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll try and stick some up tonight...been a bit busy lately :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> I'll try and stick some up tonight...been a bit busy lately :?


Got a cold I believe :lol:


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try and stick some up tonight...been a bit busy lately :?
> ...


Its man flu :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ValTT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > MonTheFish said:
> ...


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

it was on the cards from the start of the day !!!









and for those that have never seen hev with a top on.....









now thats special









yum yum









look at the humps no-one talks about!!!









you would think it was cold or something









heads up...its your Scottish Rep









peek abooooooo









see I told you it wasn't cold









the money shot









group hug...









and this is what you get for telling everyone the route...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Great pics Davey :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Cracking photos that blue one looks different somehow :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Great pic's guy's look's like we missed a good meeting  
ps who was bringing up the rear this time :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Great pic's guy's look's like we missed a good meeting
> ps who was bringing up the rear this time :?:


I had to give them a head start :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

looks like I missed a good 'un :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> looks like I missed a good 'un :?


..... and you were where????? .......... I distinctly remember a challenge going out! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Great pic's guy's look's like we missed a good meeting
> ...


that's what i say :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Think I may be keeping you company on the next one Trev!! :? :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


lol it will be great to have company :wink: what have you got now?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

never saw your sig pic's


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

So Hev When is the next meet ????
Ohh and Merry Crimbo to all


----------

